

Scroogled: Microsoft's marketing attack on Google - rohanpai
http://www.scroogled.com/email/

======
rohanpai
How I found Scroogled: [https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
prn2/11725...](https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
prn2/1172544_10201679005367173_1257133491_o.jpg)

------
eremzeit
The layout is painful to parse.

